# Deerburgers Again  (With “Burger King Sauce” Clone)



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2019)

*Deerburgers Again * (With “Burger King Sauce” Clone)



OK, I finally got to try to get close to the sauce Burger King uses on their Whoppers.
I'm not crazy about Burger King's Burgers or McDonald's Burgers, but I do love their sauce they use on their Whoppers & the Big Mac!!
I got the Recipe from “Jim” 

 smokerjim
, and gave it a try.
I found it pretty good tasting, but a little on the Mild Side. Read on, and I’ll give you more on that.

Here’s the Recipe Jim gave me:
Burger King Sauce:
Mayo——1/2 Cup
Sour Creme——1/2 Cup
Ketchup——1/4 Cup
Worcestershire——1/2 TBS
Horseradish Powder——1/8 tsp
Minced Onion——1/8 tsp
Cayenne Pepper——1/8 tsp
Best to make the day before use, to let flavors blend.

So at first I followed the above completely, except I left out the onions, because neither of us eat Raw Onions. I also used Miracle Whip instead of Mayo.
And I was out of Cayenne.

I tried this on my first two Deerburgers and it was Tasty, but way too mild, so I thought maybe it was the Lack of Cayenne. So Mrs Bear picked up another bottle of Cayenne, and I added about 1/4 tsp, instead of 1/8 tsp, and it was still too mild.

So Back to the Drawing Board:

The next thing I did was to try a clone to “The Big Mac” “Special Sauce” that I found at numerous places on the Web, so that will be coming soon, from our Local Bear’s Den Testing Laboratory.


Check out the Pics below for more Info.

Bear

All the ingredients for the Sauce is in the bowl:







Stirred until Smooth:






Burgers ready for trip to the Grill (Cheese in Paper Towel):






5 Deerburgers on My Weber "Q":






About ready to remove:






Sauce on both sides of Roll:






Deerburger with Mater, "Friday's" Tater Skins, and a couple of Stackers on the side:







Next night Tried one with Fried Onions:






This picture's even making Me Hungry!!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 20, 2019)

Dang John those look great! That one with the sautéed onions has be drooling!


----------



## gary s (Sep 20, 2019)

Mighty Fine Looking Burgers  I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> This picture's even making Me Hungry!!!


Bear, after looking at  you deerburgers I will be doing MY CHEESEBURGERS tonight for the dinner. Yes, this going to be your fold when I gain a couple of extra pounds..  
The deerburgers look beautiful and mouthwatering. Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang John those look great! That one with the sautéed onions has be drooling!




Thank You John!!
I made my Onions a little too over done!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Sep 20, 2019)

That last picture has me drooling, is that two patties making a double whopper or just a lot of fried onions? Looks like a big ass burger!!

Either way, it looks delicious and I’d gladly chow down one of those burgers.

Like!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2019)

they look tasty bear, let us know when your lab prefects the sauce, would love to try it. always up for making things better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> they look tasty bear, let us know when your lab prefects the sauce, would love to try it. always up for making things better.



Thank You Jim!!
The flavor is Great, but It seems Mild (Weak) to me.
So does the Big Mac special sauce, I'll be posting soon.
I'm starting to think maybe my taste buds are somewhat burned out.
I know they were completely shot after my Open Heart Fiasco, but they came back after 7 months----Maybe not 100%.???
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Sep 20, 2019)

Beautiful burgers, Bear. I will have to try your sauce. Big like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 20, 2019)

Those burgers look fantastic Bear. I could chow down on a couple. I didn't realize burger king had a special sauce. I thought that was a Mac Donalds thing. It's been a few years since I've been to the Burger King.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 20, 2019)

Great looking burgers,especially with the fried onions. Yum...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2019)

gary s said:


> Mighty Fine Looking Burgers  I "LIKE" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




pushok2018 said:


> Bear, after looking at  you deerburgers I will be doing MY CHEESEBURGERS tonight for the dinner. Yes, this going to be your fold when I gain a couple of extra pounds..
> The deerburgers look beautiful and mouthwatering. Like!



Thank You Pushok!!
What's a couple pounds among friends?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2019)

xray said:


> That last picture has me drooling, is that two patties making a double whopper or just a lot of fried onions? Looks like a big ass burger!!
> 
> Either way, it looks delicious and I’d gladly chow down one of those burgers.
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
That's just one Patty, and a lot of chopped Onions. I get them already chopped, and I make the whole container, so we don't have to smell the disgusting Raw Onions in the house long. Mrs Bear doesn't eat them, so I gotta use them all up by myself, so there's a lot of them in each burger.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2019)

disco said:


> Beautiful burgers, Bear. I will have to try your sauce. Big like!




Thank You Disco.
Actually I think my "Big Mac Special Sauce" Clone came out better (posting very soon), but this one wasn't too bad.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks very tasty. I've tried making the BK and MD sauces before with little luck. This one is pretty different from what I tried. I guess I'll be looking for the dried horseradish powder! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looks very tasty. I've tried making the BK and MD sauces before with little luck. This one is pretty different from what I tried. I guess I'll be looking for the dried horseradish powder! Thanks for sharing.




Thank You Steve!!
Hold off on that for a few days.
I'll be posting my Big Mac Sauce clone, and it doesn't call for Horseradish Powder or Sour Cream, and it's better than the Whopper sauce. IMHO.
The Big Mac sauce calls for more normal ingredients---In fact it was all stuff we have on hand all the time, and that's unusual, because we don't stock much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Steve!!
> Hold off on that for a few days.
> I'll be posting my Big Mac Sauce clone, and it doesn't call for Horseradish Powder or Sour Cream, and it's better than the Whopper sauce. IMHO.
> The Big Mac sauce calls for more normal ingredients---In fact it was all stuff we have on hand all the time, and that's unusual, because we don't stock much!!
> ...



Ok,  I can wait.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Those burgers look fantastic Bear. I could chow down on a couple. I didn't realize burger king had a special sauce. I thought that was a Mac Donalds thing. It's been a few years since I've been to the Burger King.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!
They might not have a song about their Special Sauce like McDonald's, but their sauce is close enough to McDonald's, and they've been competing with their sauces for long enough that I figured it should be called a Special sauce too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Great looking burgers,especially with the fried onions. Yum...




Thank You Rider!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2019)

@creek bottom ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

